# Merge Photos?



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm not sure about Pixnet. But if you want a free program, a great one, that I use all the time, is GIMP. It's like Photoshop except it's free.


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

I think I have GIMP and I wanted to try it, but couldn't find out how to actually use it. haha I'll try again though. Thanks! Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Picnik will not merge photos


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

Okay, I didn't think so. Do you know of any programs that do?


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Aviary. You *must* take a look at it! I LOVE it. And it's free.

Welcome to Aviary


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

Okay. Thanks so much!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

It's pretty much Photoshop with the basics.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

photo scape this is what i do with it


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

Alrightyy I'll take a look at the one too!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

GIMP! First layer: transparent or whatever background you want.
Second layer photo, make it as transparent as you like.
Third layer, other photo, again, as transparent as you want using the layer function. =) 
Then move one on top of the other, and adjust transparency for both. Really simple, but turns out fantastic when done correctly!


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks I'll try it when I have time to!


----------

